
The Pandemic Has Created a Class of Super-Savers - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2020/09/saving-money-pandemic/615949/
======
csense
In the past, I've seen articles that say: Americans aren't saving enough
money! It's both cause and effect of serious economic problems!

This article says: Americans are saving too much money! It's both cause and
effect of serious economic problems!

It's almost as if the people who articles about this kind of stuff are somehow
incentivized to interpret _any possible data_ as a sign of the financial
apocalypse in order to make people click on their article.

------
troughway
This is a positive spin on what is otherwise known as a recession.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
The motivation to stop spending is different this time. Usually it’s fear of
loosing your income or actually loosing your income. For these people they
have the money but no opportunity to spend it.

------
Havoc
Someone mentioned that being middle class now means being able to work
remotely. I think that's true in a way. Financially my life has basically not
changed at all. Yet relative to the average (which includes people laid off) I
guess that puts me "ahead" in a way.

I guess in a way it's the same syndrome as rich getting richer (despite me not
being rich by most western definitions)

